# NO SPARK NO START ENGINE SWAP



## azpitbull (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is the problem. No spark from spark plug or coil.

Issue: I did a swap of my '96 ALTIMA KA24DE (seized motor) with a '94 altima KA24DE. Both automatics, both GLE models.

I left the wiring harness intact as well as computer.

The 94 motor is in, and all wires are hooked up.

The camshaft sensor (located in the distributor) has been changed out with another distributor, same with the coils. All relays, fuses are good (inside engine bay and dashboard).

What could be the problem?

Crankshaft sensor? How can I tell?
Neutral safety switch? If culprit, where is it located? (shift console?)

Brand new battery, distributor has been adjusted 180 back to 180 pos.

Air box, MAF sensors all hooked up. 
I simply have no idea, and I cannot afford to pay someone to tell me it was something silly. SO with that I am asking this.

In order to get fire, as I understand it, the problem is electrical

1) crankshaft POS sensor-?
2) camshaft POS sensor-?
3) bad ignition switch-?


Fuel pump comes on, and lots of pressure. so ignition may be working somewhat.

I have not sen either of these cars ever run. I bought them both from a towing company as a pair. One had a seized motor, and the other had been in a collision. Both engines and wiring harness were completely intact.

any help, I would appreciate it very much!!!!!

azpitbull


----------

